# Phone contacts 2015 Murano



## Bcoward (Feb 3, 2016)

How do you keep the phone book in the cars memory. Every time I plug my phone in to the sub port the phone book is empty?


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

_I have the 2015 and an iPhone 6. 

If I just hop in and ask the car to dial someone I usually get the reply "Phone book not ready". After about 5 minutes it has reloaded the phone's directory and it is good to go. So if I need to make the call right away, which is infrequent, I just ask Siri to do it._


----------

